# Mufflers, when to change if ever under normal circumstances?



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Am just curious on if there ever a time to change a snowblower muffler under normal circumstances? The unit i have is rusted on the outside, however no holes and loud is well, loud..lol.

Small engines are notoriously loud to begin with, so would be quite difficult to know what a reasonable sound level would be without reference.

Are there any reasonable muffler upgrades to make these machines quieter. 

i don't think anyone really has any issues with their sound levels seeing we use them during reasonable times, contractors perhaps but even then they use them during snow storms where everyone understands keeping the right of ways clear (sidewalks) is a safety benefit to everyone.

As mentioned, just curious nothing more.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

can i assume ( ass-u-me) that you have an older b&s or tech engine ? if so, they are loud compared to the newer ohv engines. if you arent getting complaints from your neighbors , and you can personally deal with the decibals its fine. its time to source a new one when the oe has holes in it. jmo


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

People have fabbed up all sorts of mufflers for their small engines.
Some designs claim to be quieter, but not enough for me to make a change.

Here is a thread on another forum where 4 mufflers were compared.
Not enough of a difference to my ears, but then again, I'm OLD !
http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/topic/28123-muffler-sound-test/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Visually rusting out is about the only time I consider pulling one but I'd sure use a quieter one if I could.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen.

Looked at the link for the four mufflers and was tough to hear much of a difference at all. 

Getting a little wonkers waiting for the deep stuff to arrive….heehee.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I had a Tecumseh Snow King 8 hp in my last machine. I could not stand it anymore, I was wearing -30 dB ear inserts but it still bothered me. I thought the original muffler was going bad and I bought a new muffler OEM replacement but it was just as loud as the original 20-year-old one. I wasted my time and money. Then a few years later when I bought my Honda I was just amazed at the diff. 
You can't fix design problems with bolt on replacements. I think much of the noise of those old flathead engines is mechanical noise.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I was thinking about wielding a Honda muffler onto the Tecumseh muffler, if I could only wield


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Put a flow master on it and be done with it. Take a flash light and look in side if you can. If its rusted out replace


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

A few things you could do - replumb and locate the muffler to a downward position would help. On some you can stuff in a wad of stainless wool but you need to be careful to not effect the performance by over doing it. That will help a little...... but only so much you can do on older machines.


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I was thinking about wielding a Honda muffler onto the Tecumseh muffler, if I could only wield


Lol - you n me both Buzz!

My old MTD has an 8 horse Tecumseh on it. Being new to two stage snow blowers I didn't know what to expect when I first fired it up. Yikes, wadda racket!

I've been hugely self conscious of running it in the driveway the last few weeks as I tweak the carb and drive system. Didn't help when my adoring spouse stuck her head out the door to complain she could hear herself think _inside_ the house. My next door neighbour came out once to commend me on how well the thing cleared snow..not a flake left in the neighbourhood...:icon-hgtg: wise guy...

So far no one has actually called the cops though. :redface: 

One of the first things I did was Google quiet mufflers. Someone sells a unit intended for generators I think. Looks about the length of two soup cans. But at $100, that's half of what I paid for the entire blower...:huh: might just be worth it...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, most of the noise is actually the engine block and not the muffler. Only real way to quiet them down is to switch to a Honda clone style engine. One of the good things about snow blowers is the snow itself actually deadens the noise they make.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe a cover would work. Sort of like the old simplicity blowers have. Some sound deadening material on the inside. Also some sound deadening paint on the block and engine cover. Or find a parts car Prius for the engine. Don't know if the motor have enough torque for the EOD though


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I was thinking about wielding a Honda muffler onto the Tecumseh muffler, if I could only wield


Two words... Gorilla Tape


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

This will not help quiet it down, but if you're like me and don't like the looks of a rust muffler on a motor - header paint. When I refurbished a unit, if the muffler was rusty (which I hate) I take it off and using a wire wheel (with a face shield and respirator) I brush it down as much as I can. Wipe it down with solvent to get all the leftover dust off I can and let it dry. I then paint it with header paint (temp resistant paint you use on car exhaust headers) and let that dry then put it back together.

May not improve the sound deadening but it makes it look better IMO.


----------

